# Old PSE's



## Nitvid (Sep 4, 2011)

I have an old PSE Mach Flight 4, had it for years, use it every year for deer hunting. Recently i have obtained (free!) a PSE Silverhawk. What i was wondering are what are the estimated years for the Mach Flight and the Silverhawk.


----------



## djkost (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm not sure of the exact year but I brought the mach 4 around 1982 or 84. In my opinion one of the best bows PSE made. Wish I had mine still. I think the newer models had a single cam also. I had cams.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I remember my buddy had a mach flite 4, big overdraw, and 86 pounds draw! and that was in 1988 and that was a top of the line bow for pse as i recall.


----------



## Rimfire Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

You used to be able to go to PSE's website and they had a link that you could use to get a general idea of how old a bow was, specs, & tuning specs, etc. I don't know if they still have this or not but, you could still contact PSE & ask them.


----------



## Jacobus2003 (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you post a pic of your Mach Flight 4. I just bought a bow and the guy said it was a Mach Flight 4 but it has no tags but PSE badges. I can't find a serial number. I've looked up a couple pictures of MF4's and they don't look the same as mine. Mine does not have a solid handle like all the ones I've found.


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

I bought my Mach Flite 4 in '86 and it was new at the time, great bow and killed alot of deer with it, replaced it with a Fire Flite which was much smoother and quieter. Doesn't seem like that long ago, but I guess it was???


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

PSE Mach Flite 4 came out in the same year that they introduced the centerflite riser design-1986. That initial model had an overdraw and tear drops with dacron string. If memory serves me correctly, the model was updated to use FF strings without the tear drop in 1989. They later introduced a recurve limb model Mach Flite 4R and those two models where in production the same time. The next year, the 4R was continued and the orginal Mach4 discontinued.


----------

